# EOS 5D Mark IV Real World RAW Files Available For Download



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 31, 2016)

```
<a href="http://froknowsphoto.com/canon-eos-5d-mark-iv-raw-files/">Jared Polin aka FroKnowsPhoto</a> has made available a series of real world DNG files taken with the EOS 5D Mark IV for you to play with. The files are DNG because the CR2 files are not yet supported by Lightroom and you cannot download a working copy of DPP at this time, so there won’t be any playing around with the Dual Pixel RAW feature.</p>
<p>The files you can download will give you a good idea about noise and high ISO and how much latitude you may have with the files.</p>
<p><a href="http://froknowsphoto.com/canon-eos-5d-mark-iv-raw-files/">Download the DNG files here</a></p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## PureClassA (Aug 31, 2016)

Dang it... and me without access to LR until tonight.


----------



## lichtlinien (Aug 31, 2016)

At first i thought those were really bad image samples. I mean, the actually are. But what they do show already is that the 5DIV seems to cope with shadows pretty well, if not exceptionally well. I boosted them really high and even if i tried it with those really high ISO shots, color-noise was really, really low... Hope they achieved similar performance on the bright side of the force as well.


----------



## Larsskv (Aug 31, 2016)

lichtlinien said:


> At first i thought those were really bad image samples. I mean, the actually are. But what they do show already is that the 5DIV seems to cope with shadows pretty well, if not exceptionally well. I boosted them really high and even if i tried it with those really high ISO shots, color-noise was really, really low... Hope they achieved similar performance on the bright side of the force as well.



I agree. Maybe more important than low shadow noise, is that the colors at higher ISO´s still look good, and I think the noise "looks good" as well.

I found it quite easy to make a pretty good looking black and white photo of the 102 000 raw file.


----------



## edman2 (Aug 31, 2016)

I was expecting to be let down, but I must say I'm impressed with these. I'm still using a 5DII so my reference is older, but I'm very impressed with the color performance at higher ISO. This would make very usable images at up to 12k ISO in my opinion.


----------



## BREFOTO (Sep 13, 2016)

Hi,

Any clue with the convertor used to generate the DNG files. 5Dmk4 CR2 is not yet supported by Adobe and except tiff format I have not found how to generate DNG file accepted by LR

Can you help ?


----------

